
9 Tech Analogies That No Longer Mean Anything To Those Young Whippersnappers - boopsie
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/9-Tech-Analogies-That-No-Longer-Mean-Anything-To-Those-Young/ba-p/3267
======
benologist
I completely forgot tv channels didn't used to be 24 hour, I'm not sure when
it became like that in Australia but I do remember the off the air thing on
ABC especially I think.

List is missing the joys of trackball mice and floppy disks.

~~~
boopsie
I don't think it's trying to list all the items we miss... the link at the end
goes to an article of cool but dead tech. This is looking mainly at the terms
that made it into the language (like "dial a phone") that are no longer
literally relevant.

